# Edit thread: Sakura's epic statement



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

*this is not a Sakura bashing thread*

Such a badass panel with Sakura, you can expect a badass line as well.

But what did she say?



"Piglets don't have hands!"

Okay, it's still a badass line (while incredibly... obvious)

So the question of my new edit thread is:

*What does Sakura say?*

Here's the template



And here's my example



Go!


----------



## santanico (May 25, 2011)

damn I'll come up with _something_ later


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 25, 2011)

I KNEW THIS WAS GONNA HAPPEN ON THIS EXACT PAGE


----------



## Dei (May 25, 2011)

You knew this was comming


----------



## Jizznificent (May 25, 2011)

you could also put "prepare your anus" for this one.


----------



## Hitt (May 25, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> You knew this was comming



This took almost 10 minutes to happen?  NF, I am disappoint.


----------



## Synn (May 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 25, 2011)

Synn said:


> .


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

I like this thread.


----------



## Skeith (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Go!


----------



## Sagitta (May 25, 2011)

SERIOUSLY EPIC! "You will become my new light!"

Hahaha awesome guys! This is going to be an ongoing thing, I want one in my siggy.


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

A wrestling reference


----------



## Angevelinka (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Go!






...besides that, nice thread.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 25, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> You knew this was comming



God, this one is perfect!


----------



## Neptun (May 25, 2011)

don't tell me you didn't aim for this


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

Neptun said:


> don't tell me you didn't aim for this


----------



## King of the Internet (May 25, 2011)

Ugh... all the good ones have been taken... 


gimme a few minutes... :sanji


----------



## Dei (May 25, 2011)

Im dissapointed no one made this yet.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 25, 2011)

Now how many will get this reference?


----------



## urca (May 25, 2011)

Heres my two cents


----------



## MunchKing (May 25, 2011)

This has potential.





Shaidar Haran said:


> Now how many will get this reference?



Lucy from peanuts?


----------



## King of the Internet (May 25, 2011)

I'll rep you if you get the reference.


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> I'll rep you if you get the reference.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KyBdPeKHg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King of the Internet (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9KyBdPeKHg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



You must spread some reputation... 


IOU...


----------



## Namikaze-Minato (May 25, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *this is not a Sakura bashing thread*
> 
> Such a badass panel with Sakura, you can expect a badass line as well.
> 
> ...



that's some straight terminator one line shit right there. reps+++ to sakura...but just this one


----------



## Dei (May 25, 2011)

Datass


----------



## King of the Internet (May 25, 2011)




----------



## King of the Internet (May 25, 2011)

I can't believe this one hasn't been made yet! NF, i am dissapoint!


----------



## Skywalker (May 25, 2011)

You guys took all the good ones too quickly.


----------



## Achilles (May 25, 2011)

OP, why would you mess with such a perfect Schwarzenegger-esque action line?

:ho On second thought.....


----------



## AceBizzle (May 25, 2011)

I just created the same one lol  Darn


----------



## King of the Internet (May 25, 2011)

Am i really the only one who saw the potential of editting Sakura's fist?


----------



## Mikon (May 25, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Am i really the only one who saw the potential of editting Sakura's fist?



LOLLL i just love your posts.


----------



## Canute87 (May 25, 2011)

I don't think my idea for an edit is acceptable for this thread


----------



## Achilles (May 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 25, 2011)

Posting to subscribe.


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2011)




----------



## King of the Internet (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 25, 2011)

:rofl  someone make a "HATERZ GONNA HATE" panel edit!!!


----------



## Kind of a big deal (May 25, 2011)

Woll Smoth mode:


----------



## ShadowReij (May 25, 2011)

I demand Hand Banana's "Tonight...you me and rape."


----------



## AlphaRooster (May 25, 2011)

I was a bit slow on this


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 25, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Im dissapointed no one made this yet.



How exactly does one do that transparency?


----------



## Semplice (May 25, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> You knew this was comming


----------



## AlphaRooster (May 25, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Now how many will get this reference?



Excellent quote Mr. Baratheon.







_shoulda punched that bitch during that scene_


----------



## Petey89 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Vargas (May 25, 2011)

Oh you


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 25, 2011)

only in soviet Russia...


----------



## Nehilith (May 25, 2011)

ShadowReij said:


> I demand Hand Banana's "Tonight...you me and rape."


----------



## CrazyAries (May 25, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> How exactly does one do that transparency?



I think that Kamina's glasses have a reduced opacity in Photoshop.


----------



## Aiku (May 25, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> You knew this was comming



LOL.


----------



## BlinkST (May 25, 2011)

No one thought to put the Armadillo's penis in Sakura's hand?

Link removed


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 25, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> I was a bit slow on this



love this thread


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 25, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> You knew this was comming



You're too fast


----------



## SaVaGe609 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2011)

I'm not surprised that that's what you thought when you saw the ''If you move I'll clobber you again'' line.


----------



## mayumi (May 25, 2011)

Someone put a "I will protect them both" in the bubble.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (May 25, 2011)

I was waiting for this one.


----------



## Centeolt (May 25, 2011)

This thread is amazing!! lol!!


----------



## Aa09 (May 25, 2011)

i aboslutely died of laughter with this one.. LOL.


----------



## Summers (May 25, 2011)

Achilles said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Very Funny.


----------



## Summers (May 25, 2011)

lol I was about to say it sucked, I just got it now.


----------



## Taijukage (May 26, 2011)

Looks like this is the Rape Face replacing Neji's one of the previous Chapter. Most of these are hilarious


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 26, 2011)

My humble contributions:






Edit: Oh, and if you don't know the reference:
this


----------



## Psysalis (May 26, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> I can't believe this one hasn't been made yet! NF, i am dissapoint!



:rofl


----------



## GrieverSoul (May 26, 2011)

My weak attempt at humor.


----------



## CrazyAries (May 26, 2011)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## ch1p (May 26, 2011)

In a quick glance, that doesn't look like a pig's paw.


----------



## FearTear (May 26, 2011)

Ch1p said:


> In a quick glance, that doesn't look like a pig's paw.



I had the same feeling when I saw it the first time


----------



## Jizznificent (May 26, 2011)

*Sakura the terrible!*




Blinx-182 said:


> No one thought to put the Armadillo's penis in Sakura's hand?
> 
> Link removed


i thought about it as soon as i saw this thread but just never had the time to do it . anyway here it is:


----------



## FearTear (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Centeolt (May 26, 2011)

How could you all forget the mighty Sakutus


----------



## ch1p (May 26, 2011)

In more ways than one.


----------



## Dei (May 26, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> How exactly does one do that transparency?



I was lucky and found a picture that already was transperant


----------



## Armodullahan (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CrazyAries (May 26, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Hitt (May 26, 2011)

I saw that and couldn't resist:



Wonder how many people will get this...


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Wonder how many people will get this...



Third guy saying this. The Internet is full of attention whores.


----------



## FearTear (May 26, 2011)

It took me 10 hours to notice Yamato's face on the penis 

It's kinda scary though


----------



## King of the Internet (May 26, 2011)

FearTear said:


>



Still cant rep! 



That aside...


----------



## Hitt (May 26, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> That aside...



The fact you didn't much attempt to resize Neji's face actually makes it that much funnier.


----------



## VioNi (May 26, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> My humble contributions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I LOVE this one. :rofl


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 26, 2011)

Hitt said:


> I saw that and couldn't resist:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how many people will get this...



OH GOD NO YOU DIDN'T! :rofl


----------



## I am Conga (May 26, 2011)

I swear. This looks like a penis.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 26, 2011)

Hitt said:


> I saw that and couldn't resist:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how many people will get this...



Explain NOW!


----------



## Nehilith (May 26, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Explain NOW!



this


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, my creative juice is running low right now.


----------



## Summers (May 26, 2011)

Someone needs to make more CSI:Miami YYYEEEEAAAHHHH! Edits.


----------



## Achilles (May 26, 2011)

summers said:


> Someone needs to make more CSI:Miami YYYEEEEAAAHHHH! Edits.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Summers (May 26, 2011)

Achilles said:


>



LOL good job reps for you.


----------



## Achilles (May 27, 2011)




----------



## alchemy1234 (May 27, 2011)

best one yet imo.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 27, 2011)

Can I get an "It's a FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE"?


----------



## FmDante (May 27, 2011)

500 S&W is stronger


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (May 27, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Can I get an "It's a FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE"?


----------



## FearTear (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Kue (May 27, 2011)

I was waiting for this one.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Nagiza (May 27, 2011)

CrazyAries said:


> I couldn't resist.



This is funny because it's true.


----------



## dl42 (May 27, 2011)




----------



## King of the Internet (May 27, 2011)

Yes, it's a reference.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]3OfTRT2uuH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## viduka0101 (May 27, 2011)




----------



## kayanathera (May 27, 2011)

Someone  should put the Sauron ring on her hand and make her say MY PRECIOUSSSSI suck at photoshop


----------



## playmobil (May 27, 2011)

Hehe, Woman power.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 27, 2011)

kayanathera said:


> Someone  should put the Sauron ring on her hand and make her say MY PRECIOUSSSSI suck at photoshop






And here's a bonus for making the awesome request. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shinethedown (May 27, 2011)

can someone do a Why So Serious? or an Its a trap!


----------



## Jena (May 27, 2011)

Hurf a durf.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 27, 2011)

Boondocks, anyone?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 27, 2011)

Epic thread. 

Someone should do a "must not fap" one, that's the only that comes to my mind. 


Creepy. D:


----------



## King of the Internet (May 27, 2011)

How in the world did this one not happen yet??


----------



## AlphaRooster (May 27, 2011)

I was bored.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 27, 2011)

you are too awesome! :rofl


AlphaRooster said:


> I was bored.


now that's the sakura i'm taking about.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (May 27, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> How in the world did this one not happen yet??



Uhhh, SPOILER WRAP!? Jesus.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 27, 2011)

FearTear said:


> It took me 10 hours to notice Yamato's face on the penis
> 
> It's kinda scary though


now that you mention it, it is quite creepy; it's like it's staring straight into my soul.


----------



## Skeith (May 27, 2011)

Can someone use this, but have Zetsu say "You beat me? That against the rules."

And Sakura says "Screw the Rules! I have Money!!"


----------



## Specter Von Baren (May 27, 2011)

SaVaGe609 said:


> Uhhh, SPOILER WRAP!? Jesus.



How is it a spoiler when it's taken out of its context? If you've seen it you know it's a spoiler but if you haven't then you don't know what it's referencing.


----------



## Skeith (May 27, 2011)

Even better then I thought it would be. 

Thanks.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 27, 2011)

I wonder who's gonna get this one. 




hint: the idea came from the _"Screw the rules, i have money!"_ edit


----------



## King of the Internet (May 28, 2011)

I already made that like 5 pages ago


----------



## sabakunay (May 28, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> I already made that like 5 pages ago



Didnt saw it, for some reason i can't see the pictures you post, i clicked on the spoiler but it doesnt show me nothing sry.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 28, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> How is it a spoiler when it's taken out of its context? If you've seen it you know it's a spoiler but if you haven't then you don't know what it's referencing.



I think his post was as much a joke as my edit was 


You were waiting for this reply, weren't you?


----------



## ninjaneko (May 28, 2011)

Thank you lulzy thread for the lulz.

My masterpiece: *Love Letter Crusher Sakura*


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> You were waiting for this reply, weren't you?



i lolled at this one the most.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 28, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> Thank you lulzy thread for the lulz.
> 
> My masterpiece: *Love Letter Crusher Sakura*



Dude, that's just plain cruel...


----------



## ninjaneko (May 28, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Dude, that's just plain cruel...



;P


----------



## playmobil (May 28, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> How in the world did this one not happen yet??




Hahahaha xD


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 28, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> How in the world did this one not happen yet??



me eyes!


----------



## Neptun (May 28, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> Thank you lulzy thread for the lulz.
> 
> My masterpiece: *Love Letter Crusher Sakura*


remind me to rep you for this one tomorrow, you pulled this one off really awesome


----------



## Hokage Sennin (May 28, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> And here's a bonus for making the awesome request.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wish granted


----------



## Icegaze (May 28, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> Thank you lulzy thread for the lulz.
> 
> My masterpiece: *Love Letter Crusher Sakura*



Well played, good ser. Well played.


----------



## shinethedown (May 28, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> I wonder who's gonna get this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never make Yami go ona date with Tea 

 like this one


----------



## Jizznificent (May 28, 2011)

*Sakura the pimp!*



i case you still don't get the reference :


----------



## Mikaveli (May 28, 2011)

Time to make this a lol Sakura thread.


----------



## King of the Internet (May 28, 2011)

People do yourselves a favor and DONT google those words if you don't already know them...


----------



## Jizznificent (May 28, 2011)

*KNOW YOUR PLACE ZETSU!*



EDIT:











thanks for reminding me KotI


----------



## King of the Internet (May 28, 2011)

how could i possibly forget about this?


----------



## sabakunay (May 28, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol )))

what is the name of the song below the picture????


----------



## King of the Internet (May 28, 2011)

sabakunay said:


> lol )))
> 
> what is the name of the song below the picture????



Go on Youtube and search "Guile theme goes with everything". You'll get the joke


----------



## SaVaGe609 (May 28, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> How is it a spoiler when it's taken out of its context? If you've seen it you know it's a spoiler but if you haven't then you don't know what it's referencing.



...It was joke. As if that was actually a Naruto spoiler? Like sometime in the future Sakura was actually going to be revealed to Naruto's father. 

Gotta remember to put  at the end of every joke post..


----------



## Jizznificent (May 28, 2011)

sabakunay said:


> lol )))
> 
> what is the name of the song below the picture????


well, it is known as "guile's theme" (some may know it from the internet meme "").

it's basically the theme of a stage - belonging to the character i used in my edit (guile) - in the street fighter video games.


----------



## sabakunay (May 28, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> well, it is known as "guile's theme" (some may know it from the internet meme "").
> 
> it's basically the theme of a stage - belonging to the character i used in my edit (guile) - in the street fighter video games.



It looked like street fighter, just didnt knew whose theme is it. Thanks for the info, also thanks to King of the Internet for info


----------



## playmobil (May 28, 2011)

Im laughing my ass off xD


----------



## King of the Internet (May 29, 2011)

Sorry to say this will be my last Epic Sakura edit, so that's why i give you...

My grand finale!



*Spoiler*: __ 














I admit the scene isn't copied perfectly, but i had to make this work with the 10 image limit


----------



## Ziek (May 29, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my eyes you just won the thread


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## King of the Internet (May 30, 2011)

SakuraHaruta said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Where's the lazor?


----------



## wabawaba (May 30, 2011)

i have no editing skills but i have a dream in that dream sakura says "im a lesbian...........................................................................i like fisting"


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (May 30, 2011)

Hope this wasnt made b4


----------



## Mikon (May 30, 2011)

lol great!


----------



## Jizznificent (May 30, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Meh, some weak left overs.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


wrong sakura edit thread!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 30, 2011)

Omg, we need more Shakespeare.


----------



## Forlong (May 31, 2011)

Here are a few I came up with:


----------



## Fiona (May 31, 2011)

Holy shit  


Just when I thought NF couldn't get anymore amazing


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (May 31, 2011)

Edit: Forlong beat me to it


----------



## ♫ Melody ♫ (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Sera (May 31, 2011)

Haha, "Piglets don't have hands!" xD


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 31, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## angelusblanc (May 31, 2011)

Which was my exact reaction back then.


----------



## Arcuya (May 31, 2011)

Blasphemy!!!


----------



## Xabsol (May 31, 2011)

This-this thread. Congratulations on being awesome.


----------



## Vargas (May 31, 2011)

:sanji


----------



## Vargas (May 31, 2011)

turned out pretty shitty


----------



## King of the Internet (May 31, 2011)

Vargas said:


> turned out pretty shitty



Pretty damn good, actually


----------



## IzumoX (May 31, 2011)

Guess the quote


----------



## Vargas (May 31, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Pretty damn good, actually


not completely hidden her fist, for me it is a failure

and
*Spoiler*: __ 



thx bro


----------



## sadino (May 31, 2011)

Just add a pig face,ears and we're all set to win.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 31, 2011)

Vargas said:


> :sanji


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Vargas again"


----------



## Vargas (May 31, 2011)

assjokes always in the price


----------



## Vargas (May 31, 2011)

sadino said:


> Just add a pig face,ears and we're all set to win.


----------



## ninjaneko (May 31, 2011)

frightening!


----------



## Forlong (May 31, 2011)

Just thought of a new one:



Edit: and three more:


----------



## Centeolt (Jun 1, 2011)

Another Sakutus


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone done Sakura saying "Where's my fucking glasses!" or "OH for crying out loud! I said bacon and eggs!"?


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think I've cried of laughter at a thread before until now; then the piglet hand one came out and it killed me. Good GOD i need a rest. Bravo, Bravo.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 1, 2011)

I know what i said before. just forget it! 






This thread will probably die after the new chapter is released anyway


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 1, 2011)

IzumoX said:


> Guess the quote



OH FUCK YES! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGeFwvM9BBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL.

No one's done the Lantern Oaths. Just saying.


----------



## Centeolt (Jun 1, 2011)

i think that would take much more than one panel


----------



## Captain Fry (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## the funk (Jun 2, 2011)

Forlong said:


> Here are a few I came up with:



oh you!! :ho   awesome
what about Starlight Honeymoon Therapy Kiss ?
or world shaking!! or venus love me chain!!! ?


----------



## Tetanus Warren (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Forlong (Jun 2, 2011)

the funk said:


> oh you!! :ho   awesome
> what about Starlight Honeymoon Therapy Kiss ?
> or world shaking!! or venus love me chain!!! ?



They actually had an attack called "Starlight Honeymoon Therapy Kiss"?   And here I was thinking "Candy Sugar Heart Attack" was the dumbest one.

Uranus World Shaking...


----------



## FearTear (Jun 2, 2011)

Forlong said:


> They actually had an attack called "Starlight Honeymoon Therapy Kiss"?   And here I was thinking "Candy Sugar Heart Attack" was the dumbest one.
> 
> Uranus World Shaking...



There's even "Star Gentle Uterus" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DU9sQi_wnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 2, 2011)

BANNNNNNNNNN........KAI!


----------



## the funk (Jun 3, 2011)

Forlong said:


> They actually had an attack called "Starlight Honeymoon Therapy Kiss"?   And here I was thinking "Candy Sugar Heart Attack" was the dumbest one.


yeah 



FearTear said:


> There's even "Star Gentle Uterus"


  LMAO that one I forgot 
star serious laser was kinda cool.


----------



## Kyosuke_Nanbu (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## oktober10 (Jun 4, 2011)

whaaaaaa, great


----------



## Kyosuke_Nanbu (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## 実 優翔 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tatl / Tael said:


> LOL.
> 
> No one's done the Lantern Oaths. Just saying.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 4, 2011)

MY FIST THEY ARE MADE OF STEEL. Cries in tears.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weqsTpBVbvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 4, 2011)

You're all fucking winners

I don't have enough rep


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Jun 4, 2011)

I have LOL'd the whole way through this thread. Reps should go to all of you! Particularly to the guy who made Sakuras hand into a pig leg Ahahaha


----------



## SmarterThanYou (Jun 4, 2011)

実 優翔 said:


>



Hahahahahahah

awesome.
+rep


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Jun 7, 2011)

Poor Lord Zetsu... 



Got inspired by the "this is going straight up your @$$" one... 


LOL this is awesome!  My mom was just saying this this weekend...


----------



## FearTear (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 7, 2011)

This thread is still going after 2 weeks?


----------



## Centeolt (Jun 8, 2011)

You saw Jeremy Jaws review didn't you


----------



## Chicken Royale (Jun 8, 2011)

Derpa da derp?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jun 8, 2011)

LOL I was bored.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 8, 2011)

oh god this thread


----------



## Iruel (Jun 15, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Sorry to say this will be my last Epic Sakura edit, so that's why i give you...
> 
> My grand finale!
> 
> ...


----------

